# West Coast Old Bike Events



## jerrywge (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey you guys, get out to one of these events!!!!

August 11th, Seattle's Fremont neighborhood, annual New Belgium Brewery Tour de Fat gigantic bicycle festival, starts about noon, check out their web site for more details and pictures from last years parade,  live music, food, a really big beer garden, old bikes and lots of people!!!!  This is one crazy and fun event!!!

August 25th, Tacoma WA, annual Harold LeMay open house, all day long, over a 1,000 vintage cars, bicycle concours, motorcycles, and many antique items of interest.  A really really big deal, it's amazing just   to see this place, antique buses will take you to the different venues, lots of food, over 10,000 attendees, last year had close to 100 concours bicycles entered in a judged event!!! Call Ron Summer, 206-364-0922 for details, or check out the classic bicycle concours blog at:    http://classicbicycles.blogspot.com/    lots of pic's of last years event.

September 15th, Portland OR/Vancouver WA annual Iron Ranch Old Bicycle Swap Meet and Whizzer Ride, all day long, this venue is worth the trip all by itself, they had over 35 vendors for the swap meet last year, and about 20 Whizzers on the ride, I have a flyer for this event that I can email you if you want one.

October 5th and 6th , Annual Fresno CA/Kingsburg Whizz In, Huge Whizzer Ride on Saturday, followed by a big BBQ, then a Old Bike Swap Meet on Sunday, worth the trip, guaranteed great weather, right on     a river with lots of camping available, great facilities!!!!, last years Whizzer ride set a record with over 85 Whizzers and other motorized two wheelers on the ride through the beautiful central CA farmland.  The swap on Sunday had about 20 vendors, show up and sell some of your junk.  I have a flyer with all the details I can email to anyone interested.


----------

